# My Newest & Fourth Great Grandchild



## Lon (May 11, 2016)

Born this morning and weighing in at almost 7lbs  Her name is Zoey


----------



## jujube (May 11, 2016)

How cute!  Congrats!


----------



## Ameriscot (May 11, 2016)

Sweet!  Congrats!


----------



## Shalimar (May 11, 2016)

Adorable!


----------



## jnos (May 11, 2016)

Very cute. Love the hair. Congrats!


----------



## fureverywhere (May 11, 2016)

What a beautiful girl!!!!


----------



## SeaBreeze (May 11, 2016)

Congratulations to you and your family Lon, how precious! :love_heart:


----------



## Falcon (May 11, 2016)

Welcome to he world Little One.  Congrats Lon.


----------

